# Thinking about this WSM. Positives/Negatives ?



## Hawging It (Sep 21, 2019)

Looking to add to the arsenal. I would add the upgraded door and quality thermometer from what I have read. Any positives/negatives from WSM users? Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 21, 2019)

I have a 14 . I don't think they have as much leakage as the bigger models. After cooking on it the ones I had sealed up good enough for me . It is a blast to cook on .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 21, 2019)

HA!
I too have been considering either a 14 or 18 WSM  because planning smokes around the rain with the electric smoker is becoming a PITA. 
Of course my wife will be overjoyed when I decide to pull the trigger and get one.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 21, 2019)

I have nothing to to say about the WSM but my question is why get a WSM over an UDS?

I am not knocking or promoting either one just curious and want to gather info for my next smoker purchase.

Thanks. JC.


----------



## phatbac (Sep 21, 2019)

WSM is a great buy! I love the 22.5 I have. you can fit whole packers on them and even cold smoke jerky on mine.

with a bbq guru or similar its truly set and forget.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 21, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I have nothing to to say about the WSM but my question is why get a WSM over an UDS?
> 
> I am not knocking or promoting either one just curious and want to gather info for my next smoker purchase.
> 
> Thanks. JC.


Never thought about smoking in a 55 gallon drum I guess. Not my kinda thing.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 21, 2019)

phatbac said:


> WSM is a great buy! I love the 22.5 I have. you can fit whole packers on them and even cold smoke jerky on mine.
> 
> with a bbq guru or similar its truly set and forget.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 21, 2019)

The ONLY negative you haven't mentioned is the lid's lip design. In the rain, when the smoker is cold, water runs down the lid and into the smoker, collecting in the ash pan. The WSM requires a waterproof tarp because the cover that comes with it is not waterproof unless treated. I picked up a tarp for peanuts and bungees to secure it.

Smoking in the rain is not a problem at all.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 21, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> The ONLY negative you haven't mentioned is the lid's lip design. In the rain, when the smoker is cold, water runs down the lid and into the smoker, collecting in the ash pan. The WSM requires a waterproof tarp because the cover that comes with it is not waterproof unless treated. I picked up a tarp for peanuts and bungees to secure it.
> 
> Smoking in the rain is not a problem at all.


Good information. Thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hawging you won't regret adding a WSM to your arsenal. Granted I do most of my smokes on the 26" kettle, but for anything longer then 6hrs I go to the WSM. Ease of use, after a few smokes it seals itself up, plenty of room to do at least 6 butts or whatever you want to do. Don't worry about upgrading the door most folks that I know think it's pretty much a waste of money. The door on my 22 leaked a tad in the beginning, but not anymore. The gauge on the top of the smoker basically just temps out the top of the lid. I use it as a gauge to tell me if my WSM is getting hotter or colder. I don't rely on it for actual temps. The thing I like about a WSM over a drum is the door, and water pan. I don't use water in my pan, because I like to smoke at 250*. The WSM will hold 250* all day w/o water. If I was looking to maintain a temp of 225* or lower then I would probably use the water pan.  The door comes in handy on longer smokes to check or stir up your dying charcoal. It also makes adding charcoal a snap.

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Hawging you won't regret adding a WSM to your arsenal. Granted I do most of my smokes on the 26" kettle, but for anything longer then 6hrs I go to the WSM. Ease of use, after a few smokes it seals itself up, plenty of room to do at least 6 butts or whatever you want to do. Don't worry about upgrading the door most folks that I know think it's pretty much a waste of money. The door on my 22 leaked a tad in the beginning, but not anymore. The gauge on the top of the smoker basically just temps out the top of the lid. I use it as a gauge to tell me if my WSM is getting hotter or colder. I don't rely on it for actual temps. The thing I like about a WSM over a drum is the door, and water pan. I don't use water in my pan, because I like to smoke at 250*. The WSM will hold 250* all day w/o water. If I was looking to maintain a temp of 225* or lower then I would probably use the water pan.  The door comes in handy on longer smokes to check or stir up your dying charcoal. It also makes adding charcoal a snap.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose.
> 
> Chris


That is good to hear. I really think I will pull the trigger on the 22" soon. Thanks for your input.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 22, 2019)

I have had a 22 WSM for several years with a BBQ Guru controller.
You can't beat it for an overnight smoke!
I didn't do any mods to it & yes it leaks, but it doesn't matter.
It will hold any temp you set it at, until it runs out of fuel. My longest run has been 22 hours without adding any wood or charcoal, but that was in the summer in Florida.
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 22, 2019)

Lots of positive comments about the WSM.  I was considering getting a Hunsaker drum for my next smoker but now I may have to give this some more thought.

JC


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I have had a 22 WSM for several years with a BBQ Guru controller.
> You can't beat it for an overnight smoke!
> I didn't do any mods to it & yes it leaks, but it doesn't matter.
> It will hold any temp you set it at, until it runs out of fuel. My longest run has been 22 hours without adding any wood or charcoal, but that was in the summer in Florida.
> Al


Thank you Al. That is good information!


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 22, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Lots of positive comments about the WSM.  I was considering getting a Hunsaker drum for my next smideosoker but now I may have to give this some more thought.
> 
> JC


I have been reading up on them and watching a lot of WSM videos on YouTube. Tons of happy WSM owners.


----------



## tropics (Sep 23, 2019)

I have the 18.5" with the BBQ Guru,it holds steady temp.My door is sealed I have handles on it,so the whole top can be lifted if you need to add fuel.
Richie


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks Richie. There are a few mods I like. The hinge on the lid. The stainless door and the huge mesh charcoal basket.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 23, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I have been reading up on them and watching a lot of WSM videos on YouTube. Tons of happy WSM owners.



Right you are.  Champion pit master Harry Soo uses WSM cookers for his competitions.  I have no doubt the WSM units are solid performers.  Maybe I can find myself a used one and find out for myself?


----------



## tropics (Sep 23, 2019)

My door does not open,when I moved the door was bent really bad.I bent it back best I could and taped it closed






My basket is made with stamped metal 
Richie


----------



## Dantij (Sep 27, 2019)

I've been cooking on the 22 for 10 years and the thing is awesome.  Never used a guru.  Didn't see the need for one.  I've done over night cooks and held temps thru the night and into the morning.   Cleanup is a little messy with the water pan but it's worth the reward.  Look into the stainless steel door sold by Cajun Bandit.  Fits perfectly and does a better job retaining heat vs. the original.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 27, 2019)

tropics said:


> My door does not open,when I moved the door was bent really bad.I bent it back best I could and taped it closed
> View attachment 406624
> 
> My basket is made with stamped metal
> Richie


Richie. The attached document will help you. That way you don't have to lift up the whole thing to add wood or charcoal. I am planning on ordering the door, lid hinge and custom basket even before I order the smoker.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 27, 2019)

Dantij said:


> I've been cooking on the 22 for 10 years and the thing is awesome.  Never used a guru.  Didn't see the need for one.  I've done over night cooks and held temps thru the night and into the morning.   Cleanup is a little messy with the water pan but it's worth the reward.  Look into the stainless steel door sold by Cajun Bandit.  Fits perfectly and does a better job retaining heat vs. the original.


Good information. Thanks for your input.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 27, 2019)

Its been said around here before that the WSM has is like the best all-around smoker. I made my own Mini WSM from a Smokey Joe and a steamer pot. There is a lot of useful information on them and ideas at TVWB


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey. Sounds good!


----------

